# Total Lunar Eclipse 2010 Winter Solstice (Video)



## Precarious (Dec 22, 2010)

This was my view of the eclipse here on the east coast set to my song 'Luna, My Love'.


----------



## Findarato (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks much like the one in 2003. I thought about bringing out the 8" dob, but ended up not doing it.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! I wanted to watch it, but I couldn't stay awake that late. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Dec 22, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Thanks! I wanted to watch it, but I couldn't stay awake that late. :lol:


I stayed away till 7:30 and it totally screwed up my sleep pattern. I was up till 7:30 again this morning! Ack! inch:


----------



## Precarious (Dec 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> Looks much like the one in 2003. I thought about bringing out the 8" dob, but ended up not doing it.


This was my first eclipse EVER. Just never went through the trouble before. Mainly because I was always working a job that required I be there by 6 am. Considering the historic nature of this one falling on the solstice I had to do it this time.


----------



## more_rayne (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool, didn't find out about it till it was over. Plus it was pouring rain, so I wasn't about to go outside anyways.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 22, 2010)

That is some very nice footage! up till 7:30 am OUCH :blink: 

Thanks for sharing it with us. now get some sleep...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! My view was of 4" of snow coming down :angry:


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2010)

Precarious said:


> This was my first eclipse EVER. Just never went through the trouble before. Mainly because I was always working a job that required I be there by 6 am. Considering the historic nature of this one falling on the solstice I had to do it this time.


I now wish I had watched it. Spaceweather said repeat of 03 so I figured I wasn't missing anything.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> I now wish I had watched it. Spaceweather said repeat of 03 so I figured I wasn't missing anything.


You didn't miss anything if you saw the one in '03. I saw both, and the one in '03 was much more rapid. And in my opinion staring at the moon for 5-10 min is alot more comfortable than staring at the moon for however long it lasted this time! It was still really cool, I went out to look every 15-20 min, but definitely not as cool as '03.

Happy New Year Everybody!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice video! Was it made from stills?

I missed this last one since I was traveling and it was overcast. This is from 2007:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 9, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> Nice video! Was it made from stills?
> 
> I missed this last one since I was traveling and it was overcast. This is from 2007:


Wow! I like your composite pic.

Mine was made from video. I recorded the whole thing. Missed a short section because I had to download to my PC to free up space on the card. I had to adjust the frame every 10 or 15 minutes as the moon traveled across the sky. I had it on a tripod so I have no idea why it moves jerks around at points. Must have been the autofocus or something.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks!  

It's hard to keep a tripod perfectly stable for such a long time. Could be the floor, or even just from walking by the rig. What video camera were you using?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's hard to keep a tripod perfectly stable for such a long time. Could be the floor, or even just from walking by the rig. What video camera were you using?


Canon Vixia HF200 - Great camcorder. Shoots full 1080p. I got a refurbished unit for $400.

I actually had the tripod out a window on its side laying on my roof. Maybe that's why it wasn't exactly stable. :lol: 

Sometimes you've just gotta do what you've gotta do...


----------

